

Encrypt and decrypt text - phpexp
http://aesencryption.net
Online tool for encrypt and decrypt text using AES algorithm with costume key.
======
tsukikage
"How Secure is AES encryption algorithm?" Pretty secure.

How secure is sending your sensitive data to some random server owner on the
internet? Not so much.

